# Modern Military full page colour art



## aspqrz (Dec 22, 2014)

I am currently rewriting/updating/revising my 'Road to Armageddon' campaign/rules and need, at present, two full page colour illustrations for the project - and will probably need at least two more at some later stage (in the first half of 2015, probably). There may be a need for more pieces, also full page, depending on how the project pans out - but that's in the future.

I am interested in anyone who can do a basically realistic style (not necessarily photorealistic), not cartoon-y, and who can do realistic modern military figures, weapons and vehicles (only wheeled vehicles at this stage).

Payment will be A$250 per item - note, that's in *Australian Dollars* and _*NOT*_ US$. Currently A$250 is worth around US$203. Sorry, I cannot quote pay rates in US$ for these initial works as my budget is in A$.

Payment into a PayPal account is preferred. 

If you wish payment by International Bank Draft, the A$25 fee my Bank charges for such will come out of your end of the deal ... and, if your Bank is anything like mine, they'll charge you for cashing it and make you wait (mine charges A$25 to cash and makes me wait a month before I can draw on it ... hasn't heard of the Internet, I guess).

Having been almost burnt in the past by someone who tried to pass off slightly modified clip art from what they thought was an obscure source as their own work (and which wasn't even on the specific topic required), I am prepared to pay 20% on receipt of an acceptable line drawing and the remaining 80% on receipt of the final product. I would expect the final product would be ready within 30 days of acceptance of the line art.

I have no objections to placing both pages with the one artist, if their style/work is suitable, but equally have no objections to having each piece done by a separate artist. Assuming that the work submitted is suitable I would also be likely to consider the artist(s) for further work on this project, if an when it is required.

PGD (me, basically) is a one man operation and, while my products have been generally well received (see 'Phalanx Games Design' at RPGNow/DTRPG), they are not huge moneyspinners (even by the anemic standards of Indie publishers in the RPG Industry), so the budget is coming out of my own pocket unless I decide to go the Kickstarter route later on down the track (which I very likely will) ... so the money on offer is all there is at present. If it's not enough, well ... can't help you, sorry.

Anyone who is interested in this commission can reply to this post (_preferred_) or contact me at the email address below (cc to both, as, for some reason best known to Shub-Internet, emails from some addresses very very occasionally don't seem to get through to the tpg account, which is preferred if at all possible).

Links to your portfolio/website/deviantart page or wherever you have samples of your work should be included with any response.

Phil McGregor
co-author, Space Opera (FGU); author, Rigger Black Book (FASA); author, Road to Armageddon, Orbis Mundi, Displaced, Audace ad Gloriam, Farm, Forge and Steam (PGD)
aspqrz02@tpg.com.au
aspqrz@gmail.com


----------



## aspqrz (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks to all who emailed me, but I have currently contracted out the work I have available.

However, I hope to run a KickStarter in the second half of the year whose main purpose will be to try and attract funding for additional art ... potentially 0-25 or so full page B&W line or, if really successful, colour, pieces.

I have never done a KS before, but I do have something of a track record in the industry (see the .sig below) and I am really only running the KS to pay for additional art, not make a huge profit (though a small profit would be nice ;-) ... all I need is 25-30 full backers to cover the outlay for the artwork currently contracted for and, thereafter, every 25-50 full backers will allow a Stretch goal of 5-6 B&W or Colour full page pieces. Since I have sold comfortably that much or more of all of my PDF products, I expect that I will probably enjoy a degree of success ... well, I hope I will, anyway.

If anyone is interested in the potential work, I would be happy to have a look at your website portfolio and possibly add your name to my list of possible artists in the hope that the KS is successful.

Phil McGregor
co-author, Space Opera (FGU); author, Rigger Black Book (FASA); author, Road to Armageddon, Orbis Mundi, Displaced, Audace ad Gloriam, Farm, Forge and Steam (PGD)
aspqrz02@tpg.com.au
aspqrz@gmail.com


----------

